# AnaSCI Movie Thread



## K1

A thread to discuss recently watched and upcoming movies.


A few I recently watched:

*Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows* - A good movie...Not as good as the first, but well worth a watch! I think Downey and Law complement each other very well together.

*Hostel III* - Personally, I did not like this one...Wasn't as good as the first one...Didn't care for the second that much either...Still worth a watch if you are a fan of gore movies.

*Immortals* - Could have been a lot better, but worth a watch.

*Wrong Turn 4* - They haven't one as good as the first one, but this one is far better then 2 and 3 were...If you are a fan of gore, this is a good watch.

*Killer Elite* - Good action movie with Jason Statham, Clive Owen and Robert DeNiro

*The Thing* - Thought it was a good remake...Worth a watch.

A few I am waiting to see:

*Expendables II* - Liked the first one, the sequel should just as good...Good lineup of 80's starts, that make for a good action movie.

*Wrath of the Titans* - I grew up on the original, so the remake didn't really do it for me...The special effects were much better though (of course)...The sequel looks like it will be worth a watch, as the special effects look to have out done the last one.

*The Devil Inside* - Always a fan of horror flicks...Just hoping it is not a B-movie, with bad acting and poor special effects?

*Coriolanus* - Looks like it should be an entertaining movie...Should be better then some?

More to come.....


----------



## Tyrone

I recently saw THE SITTER. - Don't waste your money on seeing this in the movie theater.  I had free tickets so no monetary loss there.  Don't get me wrong...There were some funny parts but I thought it was going to be a lot better because it had that fat dude(forget name) from SuperBad in it as the main character and it was rated R.


----------



## Tyrone

I want to see Expendables-II too!!


----------



## *FORGE*

*Some I recently watched:*

The Three Musketeers: I did not like this one. It wasn't as good as some of the other Musketeer movies out there.

Arena: With Samuel Jackson. Wasn't too bad. Ok for a one time watch.

Bunraku: Very strange movie. Good cast, good for a one time watch.

Setup: Descent movie with Bruce Willis, Randy Couture, Ryan Phillipee, and 50cent.


----------



## PRIDE

Shark Night 3D was ok. Better then some of those SciFi channel shark movies.
Don't Be Afraid of the Dark was good, but the ending was shit.
Fright Night was better then the original. Colin Farrel played a good vampire.
Conan the Barbarian. I couldn't get into this one for some reason? Tried watching it twice and didn't finishing either time.
Final Destination 5 was same as the rest. Ok for a one time watch.


----------



## *FORGE*

*Looking forward to:*

Prometheous

The Hobbit

The Avengers

Underworld: Awakening


----------



## K1

*The Innkeepers* - Very slow boring movie...The ending was very poorly done! If you are a fan of the show Ghost Hunters, this will probably interest you...IMO, not worth the watch.....


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Apollo 18. If you're into that type of movie, check it out.


----------



## PRIDE

Also, some others I have watched recently.

Rise of the Planet of the Apes. This was probably the best Apes movie that has been made to date.
Puss in Boots. This is a good one for the kids.
Cowboys & Aliens. Did not like this one.
Smurfs. Another one for the kids. Thought the guy they picked for Gargamel was funny though.


----------



## *FORGE*

*Recently watched:*

7 Nights of Darkness: I am so tired of horror films going with the carrying the camera routine now. It has gotten old and played out and is only used so that they can save on budget and not have to work with the special effects as much! Wasn't worth the time to watch this movie!


----------



## ASHOP

Tyrone said:


> I want to see Expendables-II too!!



I'm looking forward to seeing that one too.


----------



## K1

*The Lazarus Project* - Just watched this one last night...Has Paul Walker in it. Strange movie, good but predictable twist at the end...Worth a watch, wasn't too bad.....


----------



## PRIDE

ALIN said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing that one too.



Same here.


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched The Underground. Alright horror flick if you have some extra time on your hands.


----------



## *FORGE*

*Another one:*

The Devil Within: Another camera following behind horror flick. They really need to move away from these types of horror films, it is sad!


----------



## K1

*The Big Year* - Wasn't as funny as I thought it would be with the lineup it had, but good for a watch.....


----------



## PRIDE

Just watch Underworld: Awakening. Pretty good movie.


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Contraband. With the cast they had, I would have expected it to be much better? It was ok for something to watch though.


----------



## *FORGE*

Fortress: A little slow and boring but ok if you are killing time.


----------



## K1

*Blitz* - Your typical Jason Statham movie...Good for a watch.....


----------



## *FORGE*

The Grey: Movie was fairly good. Didn't like the end though.


----------



## K1

*DREAM HOUSE* - Strange movie...Alright for a one time watch.....


----------



## powders101

I just watched a movie called *Bunraku*, with Josh Hartnett, Woody Harrelson, Ron Perlman and Demi Moore. Good movie, a little odd, but a good watch.


----------



## *FORGE*

Man on a Ledge: Pretty good movie!


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Haywire. Had some action, but overall, I didn't like it much. Lousy story line!


----------



## *FORGE*

Chronicle: Pretty good movie.


----------



## powders101

Just finished watch Journey 2: The Mysterious Island. Good movie! The Rock is a good actor!


----------



## K1

powders101 said:


> Just finished watch Journey 2: The Mysterious Island. Good movie! The Rock is a good actor!



I like the Rock...I think he should stay out of the ring and stick to acting!


----------



## ProFIT

I just watched [New Year's Eve] with the wife. Expected it to be a lot funnier with the cast it had, but was kind of boring? Thought Valentine's Day was much funnier!


----------



## Tyrone

ProFIT said:


> I just watched [New Year's Eve] with the wife. Expected it to be a lot funnier with the cast it had, but was kind of boring? Thought Valentine's Day was much funnier!



Don't ya hate that lol...I'm not the movie buff but I've learned to keep my expectations to minimum because I hate the dissapointment when the flick doesn't meet mine.


----------



## Tyrone

Anyone know of any new comedies out in the theaters right now...Anything on 'Demand' that's newer and a comedy??


----------



## PRIDE

Tyrone said:


> Anyone know of any new comedies out in the theaters right now...Anything on 'Demand' that's newer and a comedy??



I haven't seen too many comedies drop lately? Nothing overly funny since the Hangover 2.


----------



## ProFIT

Just finished watching [Safe House]. Very good movie, should check it out!


----------



## Tyrone

ProFIT said:


> Just finished watching [Safe House]. Very good movie, should check it out!



Thanks ProFit...I'll have to see if my girl will actually watch it with me lol


----------



## Tyrone

PRIDE. said:


> I haven't seen too many comedies drop lately? Nothing overly funny since the Hangover 2.



I didn't think so...Thanks though, PRIDE!


----------



## PRIDE

Tyrone said:


> Thanks ProFit...I'll have to see if my girl will actually watch it with me lol



Come on bro, every women likes seeing Ryan Reynolds


----------



## *FORGE*

The Woman in Black: Drawn out and boring, but at least is wasn't another of those 'follow the camera' horror flicks.


----------



## ProFIT

*FORGE* said:


> The Woman in Black: Drawn out and boring, but at least is wasn't another of those 'follow the camera' horror flicks.



Yes, the ending was shit as well.


----------



## *FORGE*

The Awakening: A slow movie, but at least it was not another one without the camera following effects.


----------



## *FORGE*

Intruders: Pretty descent horror flick.


----------



## K1

*Coriolanus* - Worth a watch...A new school Roman movie.....


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Beneath the Darkness. Dennis Quaid plays a great physco!


----------



## K1

*Assassination Games* - Van Damme and Scott Adkins made a good team in this movie.....


----------



## K1

*ATM* - Descent movie, worth a watch.....


----------



## PRIDE

Never Back Down 2. Not as good as the first but pretty good movie!


----------



## *FORGE*

John Carter: Really good movie! Interesting mix between western and sicfi, adapted from a book!


----------



## *FORGE*

Dark Tide: Movie dragged a bit, but overall a pretty good shark flick!


----------



## PRIDE

*FORGE* said:


> John Carter: Really good movie! Interesting mix between western and sicfi, adapted from a book!



Yes, this was a pretty good movie!


----------



## *FORGE*

The Hunger Games: I enjoyed this movie! Was a little long but good watch!


----------



## *FORGE*

The Divide: Slow, kind of boring movie. Good for a one time watch.


----------



## Tyrone

Damn...A lot of flicks out there I haven't seen.  Thanks for the updates guys!!


----------



## *FORGE*

Amityville Haunting: another video following movie, but better then most of them. Worth watching!


----------



## K1

*The Courier* - Worth a watch.....


----------



## Tyrone

21 Jump St.-It was pretty funny but thank god it was rated R because some of the corny shit wouldn't have been as funny imo.  Obviously some very fake action scenes but better than you'd expect in a comedy.  Over all I liked it and think it's worth a watch for most.


----------



## PRIDE

Tyrone said:


> 21 Jump St.-It was pretty funny but thank god it was rated R because some of the corny shit wouldn't have been as funny imo.  Obviously some very fake action scenes but better than you'd expect in a comedy.  Over all I liked it and think it's worth a watch for most.



I keep saying I am going to check it out, and then end up scrolling right past it. 

Going to watch the Wrath of the Titans today! Looking forward to that one!


----------



## PRIDE

Wrath of Titans was a really good movie! Should check it out!


----------



## ProFIT

*FORGE* said:


> The Hunger Games: I enjoyed this movie! Was a little long but good watch!



Yes, looking forward to a second part of this!


----------



## mich29

project x was a pretty good movie.for the most part pretty spot on


----------



## Jello

Act Of Valor was a great movie and it comes out June 5th on DVD if any of you missed it in theaters.


----------



## *FORGE*

Cabin in the Woods: Good horror flick!


----------



## PRIDE

Battleship was a good movie! Good special effects and interesting story line! Check it out!


----------



## PRIDE

*FORGE* said:


> Cabin in the Woods: Good horror flick!



Yes, this was a good movie!


----------



## ProFIT

Just watched LOCKOUT with Guy Pierce. Good movie, he played a good role!


----------



## PRIDE

Tyrone said:


> 21 Jump St.-It was pretty funny but thank god it was rated R because some of the corny shit wouldn't have been as funny imo.  Obviously some very fake action scenes but better than you'd expect in a comedy.  Over all I liked it and think it's worth a watch for most.



Just finally watched this. Wasn't too bad, worth the watch.


----------



## *FORGE*

Night Wolf: Not a bad British horror flick.


----------



## *FORGE*

The Avengers: Really good movie! Hope to see them make a second!


----------



## K1

*Dragon Eyes* - With Van Damme and Cung Le...Good movie, always like Van Damme movies.....


----------



## *FORGE*

Area 407: Another camera follow horror movie.


----------



## *FORGE*

Husk: Alright for a one time watch for horror fans.


----------



## *FORGE*

Hidden 3D: Strange horror flick.


----------



## K1

Jello said:


> Act Of Valor was a great movie and it comes out June 5th on DVD if any of you missed it in theaters.



Just watched this movie...Really good movie!!


----------



## *FORGE*

Madison County: Strange, redneck, horror flick.


----------



## powders101

Watched Blood and Bone with Michael Jai White. He is one bad dude! Good movie!


----------



## *FORGE*

Get the Gringo: Good movie! Mel Gibson played a good role!


----------



## *FORGE*

El Gringo: With Scott Adkins. Worth a watch.


----------



## PRIDE

Watched The Philly Kid. Good movie!


----------



## ProFIT

*FORGE* said:


> Get the Gringo: Good movie! Mel Gibson played a good role!



This was a good movie! Always enjoyed watching Gibson, he's a great actor!


----------



## K1

*Locked Down* - Not a bad movie...Worth a one time watch.....


----------



## *FORGE*

Chernobyl Diaries: A little dark in spots, but not a bad movie.


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Dark Shadows. Didn't like it, very boring movie!


----------



## PRIDE

The Pact. So, so, worth a watch if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## K1

*Series and Mini-Series*

*Spartacus* - Great show! Looking forward to the next season...Although I think the replacements chosen for Spartacus and Nevia were poorly picked...Both did not fit the part!

*Game of Thrones* - I like the series and the story line is pretty well put together...Just can't wait for that young punk kid they have playing the king to get killed though! That fricken kid is a prick, lol!

*Hatfields and McCoys* - Was a really good mini-series! Costner and Paxton played great roles in this movie!


----------



## *FORGE*

Snow White and the Huntsman: Wasn't as good as they made it out to be. Could have been much better. I do not like the Stewart chick either!


----------



## *FORGE*

Piranha 3DD: Same as the last one. Nothing new.


----------



## PRIDE

Watched Stephen King's Bag of Bones last night. Strange movie!


----------



## powders101

Watched Prometheus. Another one of those over-hyped movies that fell short. Visuals were pretty good though. It's worth checking out one time.


----------



## K1

*Expendables 2* - Good movie!! Much better then the first...Looking forward to seeing the a 3rd one!!


----------



## norbit09

Haywire with Gina Carano pretty good.


----------



## Cyrus20

k1* said:


> *Expendables 2* - Good movie!! Much better then the first...Looking forward to seeing the a 3rd one!!



My favorite too.


----------



## Black71

Dallas, new season


----------



## K1

*Smiley* - Worth a watch if you have nothing else going on.....

*Grave Encounters 2* - Same old "found footage", camera following along shit...Getting really tired of those types of low budget horrors films.....

*Looper* - Not a bad movie...Good story line and nice twist at the end.....

*Wrong Turn 5* - Worst one so far.....

*Maximum Conviction* - Steven Seagal and Steve Austin team up for this one...Not an overly bad movie but Seagal has really let himself go...Still a bad dude though.....

*Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter* - Good movie, worth the watch.....

*Judge Dredd* - Pretty good movie...Don't go into it expecting anything like the first one.....

*Killing Them Softly* - Brad plays the good hitman role...But overall slow, draggy movie.....

*Alex Cross* - Pretty good movie...Matt Fox played an excellent psycho assassin...Definitely worth the watch!!


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Argo. Not a bad movie, worth checking out!


----------



## K1

*Paranormal Activity 4* - Same as the rest...Just tired of the found footage films, they need to get more creative with the horror genre, this low budget, cut corners shit is not working anymore.....


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning. I like Van Damme but these are starting to get really lame! I guess it's worth a watch if you have time to kill.


----------



## K1

*Sinister* - Much better horror flick then those found footage ones!! Worth the watch, I enjoyed it!!


----------



## AGGRO

K1 said:


> *Alex Cross* - Pretty good movie...Matt Fox played an excellent psycho assassin...Definitely worth the watch!!



Just watched this, really good movie, I enjoyed it!!


----------



## Marshall

Have to bring this one over from the UG ! 

TROLL HUNTER - Official UK Trailer - YouTube


----------



## K1

Marshall said:


> Have to bring this one over from the UG !
> 
> TROLL HUNTER - Official UK Trailer - YouTube



I somewhat watched this movie...I fast forwarded to the parts that showed the troll


----------



## Marshall

One of those self-filmed genres that I know you don't like  

It was just different, in a good way, even with the Norwegian subtitles. One of those ones where you've just eaten an entire pizza, crashed on the couch, found it on while channel surfing and got interested enough to watch. At least that's how I remember it  

Love the Norwegian countryside (shot on location).


----------



## Marshall

This is one of my favorite Charlie Sheen movies. Good thriller/mystery.

Postmortem (1998) - IMDb


----------



## K1

Marshall said:


> One of those self-filmed genres that I know you don't like
> 
> It was just different, in a good way, even with the Norwegian subtitles. One of those ones where you've just eaten an entire pizza, crashed on the couch, found it on while channel surfing and got interested enough to watch. At least that's how I remember it
> 
> Love the Norwegian countryside (shot on location).



My favorite part was that part on the bridge with the dude in the metal suit...He got fucked up


----------



## Bionic

Looper was better than I expected but I keep getting massive headaches thinking about the time travel aspect.


----------



## Marshall

K1 said:


> My favorite part was that part on the bridge with the dude in the metal suit...He got fucked up



Ya, that looked real as hell. I have to say, considering the budget, they did a great job with the special effects for that flick.


----------



## AnaSCI

I watched Silent Hill: Revelation this evening. It wasn't a bad film but I liked the first one better!


----------



## IRONFIST

AnaSCI said:


> I watched Silent Hill: Revelation this evening. It wasn't a bad film but I liked the first one better!



I just watched this and I agree it was not as good as the first.


----------



## K1

*SkyFall* - Not a big James Bond movie fan, but Daniel Craig plays a good Bond...Pretty good movie!


----------



## ProFIT

It's not a movie but I have been watching that series Revolution. Not a bad show at all! Would be better if it was on one of the pay channels so that there could be some swearing and nudity but still no bad!!


----------



## odin

Watch Get the Gringo with Mel Gibson. Good movie I really enjoyed it!


----------



## K1

*Wreck-it Ralph* - Just finished this...Good family movie


----------



## K1

*The Man With the Iron Fists* - Liked this one...Pretty good movie!!


----------



## K1

*The Apparition* - Good watch...Good to get away from the found footage movies of the genre.....


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Red Dawn. Pretty good movie, dragged a little but worth watching!


----------



## jaba

K1 said:


> *Wreck-it Ralph* - Just finished this...Good family movie



Possible date movie?


----------



## PRIDE

Just watched Cloud Altas. Long movie, can be a little confusing in parts but worth checking out.


----------



## Nergy

Rocky gets me in a good mood for the gym, despite the age of the movie


----------



## AGGRO

Nergy said:


> Rocky gets me in a good mood for the gym, despite the age of the movie



I liked Rocky 4 the best!:action-smiley-070:


----------



## AGGRO

Really waiting for The Hobbit to come out!!


THE HOBBIT Trailer HD - YouTube








The Hobbit Full Length Trailer # 2 HD - YouTube


----------



## K1

AGGRO said:


> Really waiting for The Hobbit to come out!!
> 
> THE HOBBIT Trailer HD - YouTube
> 
> The Hobbit Full Length Trailer # 2 HD - YouTube



Looking forward to seeing this one...I hate the fact that they cut it into 3 movies but, will be watching them all.....


----------



## K1

*The Collection* - Not a bad slasher flick...Worth a watch.....


----------



## K1

Man of Steel Trailer:


Man of Steel - Official Trailer #2 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Brandon91

K1 said:


> *The Man With the Iron Fists* - Liked this one...Pretty good movie!!



watched this last night, entertaining film with some good fight scenes


----------



## ProFIT

Went to see the Hobbit last night. Good movie! Same as all first parts of trilogies, it dragged a little but was still a good movie!


----------



## AnaSCI

ProFIT said:


> Went to see the Hobbit last night. Good movie! Same as all first parts of trilogies, it dragged a little but was still a good movie!



A good movie! Looking forward to the next two parts!


----------



## K1

Not big into comedy but this is an action/comedy I will probably check out:


Pain and Gain Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Michael Bay Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## incbb

K1 said:


> Not big into comedy but this is an action/comedy I will probably check out:
> 
> Pain and Gain Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Michael Bay Movie HD - YouTube



im going to check it out


incbb


----------



## turbobusa

Hobbitt   The mountain scene is off the hook!!   Not a big Rings guy but 
gotta say Hobbitt is the best of them all. Damn good movie and effects 
are some shit I'd never could have imagined 40 yrs ago. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lawless was pretty good. Based on true story of a family of moonshine makers during the prohibition.. Worth the DVD rent IMO .


----------



## ProFIT

Just watched Django Unchained. Really good movie!!


----------



## K1

ProFIT said:


> Just watched Django Unchained. Really good movie!!



I thought Christoph Waltz did a great job...In my opinion he made that movie!!


----------



## Flipper2012

K1 said:


> I thought Christoph Waltz did a great job...In my opinion he made that movie!!



He totally made the movie! Hilarious


----------



## K1

*Seven Psychopaths* - Strange movie, good cast, funny movie...Worth a watch.....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oliver stones "savages" two guys one rich hippy chick that live in southern calif  that grow some crazy pot that the cartel wants.  She's hot. Lots a guns , worth the 2$ blueray rental. Just bizarre kinda stupid also. Lol


----------



## K1

*Texas Chainsaw 3D* - Wasn't bad, same old shit...Worth a watch.....


----------



## odin

K1 said:


> I thought Christoph Waltz did a great job...In my opinion he made that movie!!



I agree, he played the same style role he did in Inglorious Bastards! Great job, very funny


----------



## Victory

Went to see Gangster Squad last night. It wasn't as good as they made it out to be, a little slow. Good for a watch though.


----------



## turbobusa

Wife brought home flight last nite. She gets good screeners at the roller rink.
Not sure if it is old or new. Denzel did a great job. The opening scene is really intense.. T


----------



## PRIDE

I watched Hansel and Gretel the other day and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

I finally saw End of Watch. I liked it but I don't feel like it lived up to the hype from people who told me about it.


----------



## ProFIT

Just finished watching Bullet to the Head. Enjoyed the movie, would recommend it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Flight ..yeah new ..Denzel Washington and John Goodman(his dealer). Denzels a cocky commercial pilot who like a few drinks, some blow, and sexin the hot flight attendant all night then hoppin in captains seat loaded for a flight . Slow in middle but like turbo says thriller start and court scene ending. Worth 1.50$ don't watch if flying soon..


----------



## odin

Jack the Giant Slayer looks like it's going to be pretty good.


Jack the Giant Slayer Trailer 2013 Movie - Official [HD] - YouTube


----------



## K1

*Bullet to the Head* - Good movie...Stallone did a great job, so did the guy that played the new Conan! Worth checking out.....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Taken 2 .Liam Nielson back protecting his family in istanbol. Lots a action and worth 1.50$ rental.


----------



## ProFIT

Watched the Fast and Furious 6. They are starting to get a little played out but wasn't too bad.

Can't wait to see the new Riddock!


Riddick | trailer #1 US (2013) Vin Diesel - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO

Went to see the Hangover 3 yesterday. Funny movie


----------



## K1

*After Earth* - Not a bad movie...Thought it could of had a little more to it though...Good for a watch.....


----------



## AGGRO

Trailer released for Insidious Chapter 2, looks pretty good.



Insidious: Chapter 2 Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Patrick Wilson Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## odin

Checked out The Purge last night. Wasn't very good. The only way I would recommend watching it was if it was on tv and you had nothing better to do.


----------



## Brawn

Trailer released for The Hobbit  part 2 today,


The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - Teaser Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK - YouTube


----------



## Victory

Brawn said:


> Trailer released for The Hobbit  part 2 today,
> 
> The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - Teaser Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK - YouTube



Can't wait to see this one! Thanks for the trailer, looks like it's going to be good!


----------



## Phoe2006

Anyone seen this trailer for the lone ranger 


The Lone Ranger Official Trailer #3 (2013) - Johnny Depp, Armie Hammer HD Movie - YouTube


----------



## IRONFIST

Phoe2006 said:


> Anyone seen this trailer for the lone ranger
> 
> The Lone Ranger Official Trailer #3 (2013) - Johnny Depp, Armie Hammer HD Movie - YouTube



Saw this trailer at the movies the other day. Not a big fan of Depp's but I'll check the movie out.


----------



## Brawn

300: Rise of an Empire!
Next March


300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## odin

Brawn said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire!
> Next March
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube



Trailer looks good, hopefully it is as good as the first!


----------



## K1

Brawn said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire!
> Next March
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube



Looking forward to this one...Geared more towards the Greeks then the Spartans but the action should be just as good!


----------



## Phoe2006

Don't know about y'all but I can't wait to see despicable me 2 that comes out July 3. I loved the first one and think I'm more excited than my soon to be step kids.


----------



## AnaSCI

Phoe2006 said:


> Don't know about y'all but I can't wait to see despicable me 2 that comes out July 3. I loved the first one and think I'm more excited than my soon to be step kids.



Still haven't seen the first one but was told it was pretty good. Will have to check it out before watching the 2nd one.


----------



## Phoe2006

AnaSCI said:


> Still haven't seen the first one but was told it was pretty good. Will have to check it out before watching the 2nd one.



Yea it was funny even for being 33 I still enjoyed it a lot


----------



## FamBam209

MAAAAAAAN how did i barely see this post there prob isnt a movie i havent seen work a shitload n dnt barhop so every other weekend me nthe wife go see at least 2-3movies this is enuf said lol


----------



## K1

Checked out World War Z...Didn't really like it, kind of boring and lousy ending.....


----------



## Phoe2006

Monster's university epic fail. I would've thought it'd be better but not only know but heeeelllll no. Probably one of the.worst kids movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## K1

Phoe2006 said:


> Monster's university epic fail. I would've thought it'd be better but not only know but heeeelllll no. Probably one of the.worst kids movies I've seen in a while.



I didn't like it either...Could have been so much better but, they blew on a lame story line.....


----------



## K1

Just watched two strange fricken movies...*Pawn Shop Chronicles* and *Movie43*...Both with big name casts but really, really fricken strange


----------



## ProFIT

Saw a trailer for this movie coming out on XMas. Looks like it's going to be pretty good!


47 Ronin - Theatrical Trailer - YouTube


----------



## 1superman

*Generation Iron*

Published on Sep 29, 2012 

Movie trailer for the documentary Generation Iron coming to theatres in 2013.
Release date - September 2013!!!

Directed by Vlad Yudin. 

Featuring 2x Mr. Olympia Phil Heath, Branch Warren, Kai Greene, Hidetada Yamagishi, Roelly Winklaar, Ben Pakulski and Dennis Wolf.


Generation Iron - OFFICIAL Trailer 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Mad Matt

Watched Cloud Atlas last night and have to say its a fantastic movie...


----------



## SURGE

Saw the Conjuring. Wasn't a bad movie at all. Hyped up a little too much but still better then most out there right now.


----------



## basskiller

ProFIT said:


> Saw a trailer for this movie coming out on XMas. Looks like it's going to be pretty good!
> 
> 47 Ronin - Theatrical Trailer - YouTube



damn.. right up my alley!!!


----------



## ProFIT

Saw the new Riddick movie. Thought it could have been much better. They should have done more with the necros.


----------



## AGGRO

Captain America: The Winter Soldier - Official Trailer (2014) [HD] Chris Evans - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT

I saw the new Thor movie and didn't really think much of it. They should be making these superhero movies much better with cooler villains!

So far the best one I have seen has been the new Superman. I heard they are going to put Wonder Women in the new Superman-Batman movie?

They need to start adding some of the cooler villains from the comic books.


----------



## ShortStop

"Get the gringo" came out over a year ago but i just seen it.. I don't remember seeing the previews for it.. Pretty good movie with Mel Gibson.. Was this like a "payback 2"??


----------



## ShortStop

*Lovelace*

Has anybody seen this movie about Linda Lovelace star of "deepthroat"... Poor girl only made $2500 on a movie that made over $600 million.. I actually downloaded the movie because i never seen it b4.. I don't know why she became so popular swallowing a normal size cock definitely not the stunt cocks you see in todays porn.. I see girls today swallow cocks twice the size. I can't believe it was so unbelievable at the time. It was really not that bid a deal.. Except for all the hairy creatures in 1972 porn.. They couldn't find a better looking girl in 1972 to suck a bigger cock. I mean really


----------



## Coeda

Recent movie i have watched is Despicable me 2 with my kid. We both just loved it.


----------



## odin

Watched the Hobbit 2 last night. Good movie! They did a great job on the dragon! Didn't like the way they ended it though.


----------



## Sully

I didn't think there was anything wrong with the ending of the new Hobbit movie. It's the second out of three, so you have to know it's going to end on a cliff hanger of some sort. The whole movie is basically meant to set up the third movie. Anytime someone makes a trilogy the second movie is always a bit of a let down because it never stands on it's own as a complete movie. Any planned trilogy I can think of has followed that rule. You just have to remember that going in and accept it as it is. 

And yes, the dragon looked fantastic. I wish they had put as much time and effort into the fight scene with the barrels in the river as they did into the dragon.


----------



## amateurmale

One of the best movies of all time……..COOL HAND LUKE.   Watch it and become a man.


----------



## tripletotal

amateurmale said:


> One of the best movies of all time……..COOL HAND LUKE.   Watch it and become a man.



We finally truly agree on something!


----------



## amateurmale

What's your dirt doin in my ditch boy?


----------



## tripletotal

amateurmale said:


> What's your dirt doin in my ditch boy?



What I need to know is...have you got your mind right?


----------



## amateurmale

tripletotal said:


> What I need to know is...have you got your mind right?



.....And I mean right!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ever heard of niacin fried brain cells?  ↑ lol


----------



## amateurmale

Ironbuilt said:


> Ever heard of niacin fried brain cells?  ↑ lol



Ha!  Mr funnyman.....and ur probably right.


----------



## Mad Matt

Watched Lone Survivor the other day, great movie..... 10/10....


----------



## silverback66

Mad Matt said:


> Watched Lone Survivor the other day, great movie..... 10/10....


 Loved it!


The frogman's ballad 

I’ve been around the world twice, talked to everybody once,
Seen two white whales fuck, been to two pigmy picnics and met a man from marble head with a wooden cock,
been to three world’s fairs, tow sheep shears, and a pig dick,
drank everything from Rum to Cum, seen a goat rope, two worms arm wrestle, and watched a monkey try to fuck a football, seen a six pearl petered pino form Diego Garcia and watched the water burn on the Persian Gulf,
I’ve pushed more peter, more sweeter, more completer than any other peter pusher in town, cause I’m a lover, I’m a fighter, I’m an American Naval UDT/SEAL diver, that’s a rootin, tootin, lootin, shootin, parachutin, double cap cripping, scuba diving, Ka-bar carrying, Rolex wearing FROGMAN!!!- last of the bare-knuckle fighters!!!
There’s no sky too high, no sea to deep, no muff to tuff, we dive at five and that’s no jive, that’s eat, fuck, suck, nibble, bite, chew, hog style, dog style, any kinda style, wine, dine, intertwine, ejaculate, masturbate, copulate, ream, steam and dry clean,
And I can drive anything the Navy has to offer, them 2x’s 4x’s 6x’s 8x’s, them big ass motherfuckers that bend in the middle and go shooo shooo when you step on the breaks, now lady if you don’t like my face you can fuck it, birds do it and fly from it, bee’s do it and die from it, dogs do it and stick to it,
So here’s to it, and from it, and to it again, and if you don’t do it to it when you get to it, you won’t do it to when you get to it again,
So up the old red rooster, just like she use to whip it to her, smack her on the ass, send her on her way and never mind her skinny ass legs!!!!!!!!


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Just watched "Shutter Island"... Old but gold!


----------



## basskiller

The Conjuring - Pretty good flick.. I like the sudden jump out and scare tactics. that movies like this create..


----------



## silverback66

Anyone know how I can watch the Generation Iron movie? I'm willing to pay but I can't find DVD release and I never got it in my local theatre.. can't find any pirate or web stream copies either.


----------



## AnaSCI

silverback66 said:


> Anyone know how I can watch the Generation Iron movie? I'm willing to pay but I can't find DVD release and I never got it in my local theatre.. can't find any pirate or web stream copies either.



Never saw it out anywhere? Kind of surprised as you think it would have dropped somewhere?


----------



## joshck

There s clips of it on YouTube but I cant find the whole movie either


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL

Just saw Runner Runner...good movie, nice twist at the end.

Lone Survivor.....awesome movie!!!


----------



## silverback66

AnaSCI said:


> Never saw it out anywhere? Kind of surprised as you think it would have dropped somewhere?



Finally available for pre-order! Says it will be received April 4th if you pre order now. $25 not too bad I suppose.. 

http://www.generationironofficial.com/collections/dvd-blu-ray


----------



## ShortStop

Escape Plan kinda liked it just becuz i grew up watching Arnold and Stallone


----------



## AnaSCI

300: Rise of an Empire


300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube


----------



## ShortStop

Yea i cant wait for a good screener to come out or ill watch a good cam if i could find one


----------



## Alinshop

AnaSCI said:


> Never saw it out anywhere? Kind of surprised as you think it would have dropped somewhere?



I thought someone said it is on Net Flix?


----------



## AnaSCI

AnaSCI said:


> 300: Rise of an Empire
> 
> 300: Rise of an Empire - Official Trailer 1 [HD] - YouTube



Saw this the other day. Looks like they set it up for a 3rd part.

Overall, thought it was pretty good. It runs along side the original 300 so it's not a prequel like people said.


----------



## Phoe2006

AnaSCI said:


> Saw this the other day. Looks like they set it up for a 3rd part.
> 
> Overall, thought it was pretty good. It runs along side the original 300 so it's not a prequel like people said.



Saw it yesterday in 3-D and I really enjoyer it. With all the blood and shit flying off the screen there's no other way to watch this again


----------



## Phoe2006

Need for speed was bad ass watched it on its release date and the only way to watch it is in 3-D.


----------



## Phoe2006

Just watched Dallas buyers club last night with ol lady and wow I was quite impressed by the actors turned out to be a way better movie than I could've imagined. I initially thought it was gonna be some sappy son story about how some guy got aids from a shemale but like me. I think you'll be quite surprised by it.


----------



## Phoe2006

HERCULES : The Thracian Wars (2014) - Official Trailer #1 | DWAYNE "The Rock" JOHNSON movie [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Councelor.  Great rental.
.The Counselor - Trailer (International Trailer) - IMDb


----------



## Alinshop

Ironbuilt said:


> The Councelor.  Great rental.
> .The Counselor - Trailer (International Trailer) - IMDb




Looks like a good movie. Lots of great actors/actresses.


----------



## Phoe2006

Just went and saw the new transformers movie. Wow by far the best movie of the series. And the only way to watch this one is in 3D. Also went to one of the 3-D prime movie theaters by AMC where the seats vibrate and surround sound just like I was in the movie. Do yourself a favor and actually go watch the movie instead of watching a bootleg copy.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe2006 said:


> Just went and saw the new transformers movie. Wow by far the best movie of the series. And the only way to watch this one is in 3D. Also went to one of the 3-D prime movie theaters by AMC where the seats vibrate and surround sound just like I was in the movie. Do yourself a favor and actually go watch the movie instead of watching a bootleg copy.




Kids now a day.. vibrating seat? Sure you didnt  forget somethin in you underarmors phoe?


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Kids now a day.. vibrating seat? Sure you didnt  forget somethin in you underarmors phoe?


Yep the vibrating cock ring ur old lady makes me wear during her gangbang smart ass. Nope look AMC 3-D prime movie theaters. They have almost fully reclining seats, 3-D, reverberating seats, the surround sound is different and makes it seem a lot more realistic than other theater's, and a curved screen.


----------



## AnaSCI

Just watched Edge of Tomorrow.

Not a huge Tom Cruise fan but have to say this movie was worth a watch!


----------



## Phoe2006

The new planet of the apes was a good one too


----------



## Big-John

I was wondering about Planet of the Apes and the transformer movie to. Thanks for posting Phoe.


----------



## Phoe2006

Big-John said:


> I was wondering about Planet of the Apes and the transformer movie to. Thanks for posting Phoe.


Truthfully the last planet of the apes I thought was better but this one was definitely worth seeing. And as far as the new transformers movie I personally think it was the best a little longer at around 3 hours but the last hour was pretty intense.


----------



## Phoe2006

And yes edge of tomorrow is also a good one.


----------



## AnaSCI

Finally watched Godzilla. Wasn't a bad movie but I wish the fight scenes weren't all shot in the dark.


----------



## PRIDE

Watched the new Purge movie last night. Better then the last one. They could keep these going for a while because the story lines would be real easy.


----------



## Marshall

Watched Oculus expecting a good horror/suspense movie. It sucked imo.


----------



## AnaSCI

Marshall said:


> Watched Oculus expecting a good horror/suspense movie. It sucked imo.



I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## amateurmale

Guardians of the galaxy was excellent!


----------



## Old Man River

Ironbuilt, yes the Counselor was a good movie,cool killings ,sexy ladies! But the best part was when Cameron Diaz spread her legs wide over the windshield in front of Javier Bardem! I bet that thing looked like the face hugger from Aliens, all squishy and wet, leaving a slug trail down the windshield! That's just my mind thinking out loud! Later, OMR


----------



## BigBob

Lol!!!


----------



## theprince

Anyone watched Lucy, with scarlett johanssen? I heard it was a really good movie, plot similar to limitless but at another level.


----------



## Sully

theprince said:


> Anyone watched Lucy, with scarlett johanssen? I heard it was a really good movie, plot similar to limitless but at another level.



Not that good. Felt like they couldn't decide what kinda movie they wanted to make. It's partially an existential movie about the meaning of life, and part shoot 'em up action flick; but the 2 don't really meld well. There are a lot of plot holes that don't make any sense that they seemingly had to leave in otherwise there was nothing to advance the story. Morgan Freeman plays his usual role. 

It wasn't bad, just not that good. It's a rental, don't waste $10 seeing it at the theaters. The overall concept was really good, and if they had gone in a different direction it could have been an excellent movie.


----------



## theprince

Awesome summary Lil Sully, thanks for the feedback. I feel that the shoot em up action part was due to scarlett johanssen's role and as a female they had to make her seem badass. Look at her role in avengers, always whipping guys' asses every chance her character gets.


----------



## Sully

Just got back from watching Guardians of the Galaxy. Fantastic movie. Very funny, maybe the best special fx I've ever seen, excellent script, great casting, just an all around good time at the movies. I don't know if it was better than the Avengers, but it was up there in the same category. It's a must watch at the theater.


----------



## AnaSCI

Watched Hercules. Wasn't anything special but I thought the humor in it was good.


----------



## simon_454

Anyone check out the new TMNT movie yet?


----------



## ProFIT

Marvel's "Avengers: Age of Ultron" - Teaser Trailer (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## PRIDE

Saw that movie Ouija yesterday. Overall it was boring.


----------



## Alinshop

Anyone see the movie with Robert Duvall and Robert Downey Jr?


----------



## AnaSCI

I watched John Wick last night. Very good movie, I thought!


----------



## Phoe2006

AnaSCI said:


> I watched John Wick last night. Very good movie, I thought!


I thought it was a pretty good movie myself


----------



## GastrocGuy

Alinshop said:


> Anyone see the movie with Robert Duvall and Robert Downey Jr?



The Judge was pretty good, I like Duvall and Downey as actors. The acting was typical Duvall and Downey material, I mean, you could see Iron Man/Sherlock moments in Downey's repertoire and classic Duvall mannerisms and dialogue.


----------



## AnaSCI

Dracula Untold was also a good movie. I hope they make a second part.


----------



## K1

Watched Girl Gone with the wife the other day...Man did that movie end fucking bad...Felt like I wasted my time watching it.....


----------



## Big-John

I think we are gonna go watch Taken 3 tonight. I'll post about it later.


----------



## Sully

Watched a bunch of movies at the Firehouse lately. Can't even remember them all. 

American Sniper- excellent movie, great acting, well shot, good script. Haven't read the book so don't know how it compares. 

Hobbit, Battle Of the Five Armies- Good movie, not great, battle scenes are on an epic scale, didn't love the special fx on any of the 3 movies. Thought they could have been done better/differently. 

The Equalizer- not a bad movie, but nothing new or special. If you've seen Man on Fire with Denzel, you've already seen this movie. Same script, same plot, same character even. It's a good mindless action flick, but nothing memorable. 

Horrible Bosses 2- funny funny funny. Same damn movie as the first, and that works just fine in this case. The cast is hilarious, needed a little more of Jennifer Aniston, though. Love her character in both of these. It's a good laugh. 

Dumb and Dumber Too- didn't get to watch the whole thing cuz I was cooking dinner for the guys, but laughed my ass off at what I did see. They made the same movie all over again, even the same jokes a few times, but it worked for me. The first one was a classic, this one comes just short of it. Very funny is stupid humor is your thing  

Unbroken- great movie. Angelina Jolie did an excellent job directing. Good story, great acting, a must watch. Very inspiring tale of a true American Hero. 

Mockingjay (Hunger Games)- solid flick, not quite as good as the previous 2. Seemed to be not quite a whole movie by itself, but just a 2 hour setup for the final movie in the series. Good action, good fx, and Jennifer Lawrence is hot as usual. 

The Interview- really stupid, and really funny. I'm not a James Franco fan, but he was very funny in this. The guy that played Kim Jong-Un was excellent. The whole movie is ridiculous, and it should be. If you're a fan of stupid comedy, this is right up your alley.


----------



## AnaSCI

Went and saw Fast & Furious 7 last night. Good movie, non-stop action. Like the way they ended the movie with a tribute to Paul Walker! 

If they do continue the series I am not sure it will be the same without him? Most likely be able to write him off easily though with him having the kid and all?


----------



## AnaSCI

Also saw Insurgent the other day. This series reminds me of another Hunger Games type? But I like this series much more then the Hunger Games!


----------



## chaotichealth

I went with my son to watch home last night.  Truth be told I wanted to see it just as much as he did.  Good father son time. Always needed.  The movie wasn't great but it was good.  I laughed a few times.


----------



## humpthebobcat

saw furious 7, LOVED it, exactly what I want from a movie, to be entertained

saw EX MACHINA two nights in a row at alamo drafthouse (only 5 bucks and they serve alcohol lol) very cool independent film that will get ya thinking

went to see the avengers last night and fell asleep a couple times, boring as hell, too many characters or something...I may have just been way too high tho lol


----------



## Sully

Watched Mad Max last night. Pretty damn good. No spoilers, but it's basically a 2 hour car chase movie. Really well shot, lots of love action SFX to go along with the CGI FX. Has the trademark Miller feel to it. Just a really good action movie. Definitely one that needs to be seen in the theater. Only bad thing was a shot toward the end that was one of those gratuitous 3D effect shots that was only there to show off the 3D. It's unnecessary, and takes away from the flow of the movie, especially when it's not viewed in 3D.


----------



## silverback66

Lil' Sully said:


> Watched Mad Max last night. Pretty damn good. No spoilers, but it's basically a 2 hour car chase movie. Really well shot, lots of love action SFX to go along with the CGI FX. Has the trademark Miller feel to it. Just a really good action movie. Definitely one that needs to be seen in the theater. Only bad thing was a shot toward the end that was one of those gratuitous 3D effect shots that was only there to show off the 3D. It's unnecessary, and takes away from the flow of the movie, especially when it's not viewed in 3D.


Also saw mad max today. I really enjoyed it! Not sure I know exactly what the hell it was about but it was a fucking awesome movie.


----------



## humpthebobcat

I think the beauty of mad max is that any critique one could make on the movie could also be seen as a artistic way to convey the post-apocalyptic-scorched-earth-nothing but pure survival mode atmosphere...so like the critiques are what makes the movie believable almost...not sure what I'm trying to say...it got 98% on rotten tomatoes...few few movies ever score that high, the missing 2% was for the cheesy 3d guitar scene lol


----------



## silverback66

Saw poltergeist last night. Not impressed.. Popcorn was good though


----------



## AnaSCI

Just watched San Andreas. Special effects were good. Not a bad movie!


----------



## AnaSCI

Watched Jurassic World today. Thought was a good movie.


----------



## Magnus82

AnaSCI said:


> Watched Jurassic World today. Thought was a good movie.



I heard this was good too,  I'll have to give it a watch.  I love the look on my friends faces when I tell them I just watched it on my computer.  Thanks boss!


----------



## AnaSCI

Went and saw Man from UNCLE yesterday. Was a good movie overall.

The guy that plays Superman, played a good role of a GQ 60s spy! He was entertaining to watch. If they decide to make a sequel (because they set it up for one), I would go see it.


----------



## humpthebobcat

also saw man from uncle last night...paid for a imax ticket for 15 bucks! and the subtitles were too big to read...would be a good film to see on a regular screen or movie tavern where you can have a drink...definitely entertaining and witty

Would love to get my hands on solo's wardrobe, had some nice suits!


----------



## humpthebobcat

Saw "no escape" the other day, pretty entertaining...like a zombie movie with homocidal asian dudes instead of zombies


----------



## squatster

I am watching the movie Annie and before that I was watching the Muppet movie
I need some adult time soon


----------



## AnaSCI

Just finished watching the second Maze Runner movie. Turning out to be a good series! Already ready to see the next one:food-smiley-007:


----------



## BigBob

AnaSCI said:


> Just finished watching the second Maze Runner movie. Turning out to be a good series! Already ready to see the next one:food-smiley-007:


I didn't think I would like the first one but I did. Look forward to seeing the 2nd.


----------



## humpthebobcat

I thought sicario would be better...

The Martian was pretty good!!


----------



## AnaSCI

humpthebobcat said:


> I thought sicario would be better...



Same here. Didn't like it much at all.

Recently I've watched: 

The Revenant - The best bear attack scene I have ever seen in a movie. One of the best animal attack scenes I've seen in a movie overall. Rest of the movie I felt was boring.

The Hateful Eight - Could have been a really good Tarantino movie. Once it started towards the end in my opinion it fell short.

Daddy's Home - Not a fan of Will Farrel but him and Wahlberg work well together. A lot of the movie was funny and I thought the ending with John Cena ended it good!

The Forest - Trailer was much better then the movie. Very boring imo.

Cabin Fever - Eli Roth reboot. Not much different then the original. Should have at least done something different with it?

Watching Deadpool now. A few minutes into it and it's already good. Funny and a lot of action!


----------



## 101st Ranger

Bridge of Spies. Spielberg and Hanks. Of course it is epic because those two together are what movie making is all about. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Jonny

You guys must see deadpool!


----------



## AnaSCI

Jonny said:


> You guys must see deadpool!



:yeahthat:Really good movie!


----------



## Sully

Just got back from Deadpool. Probably the best Marvel/superhero/mutant movie they've made thus far. Hilariously funny, great action sequences, tons of one-liners, and actually some good exposition establishing the backstory and helping to make an emotional connection between the characters and the audience. 

In the future, they should make more of these types of movies with an R rating. I know they're afraid of losing money by limiting it with an R rating, but hopefully this one will show them that it can still pay off.


----------



## aon1

Very funny movie was glad I decided to take the family to watch it.


----------



## AnaSCI

I watched Gods of Egypt last night. The movie kept me entertained. Nothing overly special but was a good watch.


----------



## AnaSCI

Watched the new Superman/Batman movie last night.

I was a big fan of the first Superman movie (Canvil was a perfect pick for Superman). And between that and the Guardians of the Galaxy movie, those are my favorite comic book/super hero movies.

Was not a fan at all for this new movie! Very slow start, it took over an hour and a half just to get some action going and once it did get going it didn't live up to what was expected. I've enjoyed all of Synder's movies but this one wasn't worth the hype. 

Glad I did not pay to see it!


----------



## AR-15

Just saw DeadPool as well. Really good movie. I took my son and we both were really taken back about just how good it was....AR....


----------



## AnaSCI

Just finished Captain America: Civil War. Movie was good, I enjoyed it. Much better then the Batman vs Superman movie that came out on the other side.


----------



## aon1

AnaSCI said:


> Just finished Captain America: Civil War. Movie was good, I enjoyed it. Much better then the Batman vs Superman movie that came out on the other side.



I have to agree,just got back from taking the kids to it.

It was a instant hit with them , but hell I'm a big kid to gotta love super hero movies.


----------



## AnaSCI

Just finished John Wick 2. Both movies are great!

Would love to see a prequel from before he got out of it and was still working with the Russians. But from reading the direction they want to go in it looks to just be forward with no plans or thoughts of a prequel.


----------



## rangerjockey

hacksaw ridge, good not great.. story was true and good, but the military "boot camp" scenes were sub par.  It smelled of liberal hollywood, eg. no calling people bad names, offending anyone...hollywood has gone to liberal shit.....


----------



## Sully

rangerjockey said:


> hacksaw ridge, good not great.. story was true and good, but the military "boot camp" scenes were sub par.  It smelled of liberal hollywood, eg. no calling people bad names, offending anyone...hollywood has gone to liberal shit.....



The best drill instructors make their point and get results without without yelling, screaming, cussing, or demeaning their soldiers. 

I definitely think I there was a certain tone they were looking for in the movie, but IMO it doesn't have anything to do with liberal vs conservative agendas. Hell, Mel Gibson made the movie, and he's not exactly known for being an open minded liberal.


----------



## lycan Venom

I saw the wall with matt damon in theaters. Made him look like a bad ass. Pretty good graphics and a shit load of action. Story line was decent, cinematography was awesome. 

If you get a good quality telesync or even screener stream, I highly suggest to watch it. 

I have been using the kodi app on my android devices and caught up on in theater movies. Love when I cant find a stream, I can come here and find what im looking for. 

Anabolics and movies. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Nattydread

Was wondering if I should spend my money on that flic . 
Now that's it's got the lycan seal of approval I will. Thanks


----------



## lycan Venom

Lol. I grew up watching western cowboy, chinese kung fu and scifi movies, so this was up my alley. Not sure if others would like it... but if you liked starship troopers, than im sure you will enjoy this movie.

Its comedy, kung-fu sword fighting, scifi aliens and steampunk. Just some crazy shit, with an A list actor and some hot ass asian chick. All the shit I love.


----------



## Sully

Watched Fist Fight yesterday. Excellent comedy flick. The cast is great. Charlie Day is funny as usual and Ice Cube has the best angry face in Hollywood. And when the little girl does the musical, you'll lose your shit. It's the funniest part of the movie. I'm glad I had the theatre to myself, cuz I laughed so hard I almost puked.


----------



## AnaSCI

lycan Venom said:


> If you get a good quality telesync or even screener stream, I highly suggest to watch it.
> 
> I have been using the kodi app on my android devices and caught up on in theater movies. Love when I cant find a stream, I can come here and find what im looking for.
> 
> Anabolics and movies. Pure awesomeness.



I need to catch up on adding movies to that forum. Remember all of you can also add movies there as well if you find one that I slacked on getting posted 

Now that Solar went down I have to update some new carriers (like putlocker, vodlocker, vidbull). If you guys use any others that usually have descent copies, let me know and I will add them to the list so that they embed into the site like the others I have posted (with the video box right in the post).


----------



## Nattydread

lycan Venom said:


> Lol. I grew up watching western cowboy, chinese kung fu and scifi movies, so this was up my alley. Not sure if others would like it... but if you liked starship troopers, than im sure you will enjoy this movie.
> 
> Its comedy, kung-fu sword fighting, scifi aliens and steampunk. Just some crazy shit, with an A list actor and some hot ass asian chick. All the shit I love.



Saw it last night. Good flic. You describe it perfectly.


----------



## AnaSCI

Just finished Boyka: Undisputed. Scott Atkins was made to play Yuri Boyka! Great series of movies!


----------



## AnaSCI

Fate of the Furious was an alright film. Really no different then the last 3 or 4 movies though. Franchise has played itself out. 

Would have been better if Diesel would have let them leave in that extra scene with the Rock and Statham that was suppose to be leading up to a spin off movie for the two of them.


----------



## graceinc

Watched Leap Year over the weekend. A good way to spend the night indeed.


----------



## AnaSCI

Went and saw Guardians 2 yesterday. A lot more humor then the first. The movie was very good!


----------



## MR. BMJ

AnaSCI said:


> Went and saw Guardians 2 yesterday. A lot more humor then the first. The movie was very good!



That's good to know. The first one I liked a lot, and so did my kids. 

There are a lot of good kids movies coming out this summer.


----------



## graceinc

I still have not got time to go and enjoy.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10

watched Shawshank the third time last night. Amazing movie. Can't get enough of it. We'll watch it again later this month


----------



## AnaSCI

MR. BMJ said:


> That's good to know. The first one I liked a lot, and so did my kids.
> 
> There are a lot of good kids movies coming out this summer.



The only thing I don't like is they are already going to be moving into teenage Groot for the next one. I thought they should have left him as baby Groot


----------



## forever_twisted

My favorite that's recent is John Wick and JW chapter 2.Also know it seems lame but wanna see the new Baywatch,like Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## AnaSCI

Watched Alien: Covenant last night. Same as the rest, even had that feel and look as the original Alien and Alien 2. Was good to see them patch up the holes from the last one.

Wonder how they will do with the Alien 3 remake with Weaver back in there, as if part 3 on never happened?


----------



## gungalunga

Saw the new Planet of the Apes and Spiderman movies. Both were good. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## K1

Wife is a Stephen King fan (my office bookcases are filled with every one of his books and the others he wrote in a different name, as well as his son's books)...So I'll be going to the movies to see Dark Towers and IT when they hit the screen.


----------



## K1

K1 said:


> Wife is a Stephen King fan (my office bookcases are filled with every one of his books and the others he wrote in a different name, as well as his son's books)...So I'll be going to the movies to see Dark Towers and IT when they hit the screen.



Went and saw IT yesterday...Not a bad movie but a little draggy. Pennywise was entertaining for sure lol...They set it up for a part 2 though instead of a straight through movie like the 80's version.


----------



## striffe

K1 said:


> Went and saw IT yesterday...Not a bad movie but a little draggy. Pennywise was entertaining for sure lol...They set it up for a part 2 though instead of a straight through movie like the 80's version.



I still haven't seen that yet. Although first in my list is Jigsaw.


----------



## Victory

striffe said:


> I still haven't seen that yet. Although first in my list is Jigsaw.



Jigsaw was good but just like the others. I can't complain as there have been so many so it should be no surprise. Entertaining but predictable. I enjoyed IT but it did drag and felt more like a comedy than a horror.


----------



## AnaSCI

Just watched Den of Thieves.
Good movie. 
A little longer then it should have been but worth the watch.


----------



## SURGE

Darkest hour was good but a bit boring in parts. The latest insidious started great but become very stupid and I don't recommend it. Annihilation was very good and had an interesting plot.


----------



## striffe

Victory said:


> Jigsaw was good but just like the others. I can't complain as there have been so many so it should be no surprise. Entertaining but predictable. I enjoyed IT but it did drag and felt more like a comedy than a horror.



I watched both and have to agree. I enjoyed Jigsaw more out of the 2. I recently saw Foreigner with Jackie Chan and that was great.


----------



## ssdark1

Not at all a Matt Damon fan (anymore) but watched Downsized last night and it was a damn good movie. Lot of effort to make a very creative idea seem plausible


----------



## ssdark1

Oh yeah... also "12 Strong" with Chris Hemsworth. One of the better war movies in a while imo. It's based off a true story from the Afghan war and based on my experience.. ridiculously accurate portrayal of events.


----------



## ketsugo

Batman Ninja for any comic hero/batman fans like me lol It was awesome artwork detailed like a moving comic, Joker took gotham back in time to rule feudal japan he became Shogun and Batman was the ninja clan prophecy far fetched but awesome. I also having studied Bujutsu in Japan combined with here 40 years


----------



## ketsugo

Avengers infinity watched in my kodi - damn wtf sort of ending ??  Oh beware there’s 2 minutes of movie AFTER the ten minutes of credits that confuses even more ....


----------



## striffe

A quiet place looks good so that is on my list to watch. There are not many good horror films these days.


----------



## squatster

Wish I could take some time and watch a good adult flick 
The lady movies I watched is show dogs- it was good thow


----------



## ketsugo

Watched a quiet place was really bizarre I honestly didn’t get it but I watched the whole movie .

Saw new avengers movie another good but confusing ending plus you have to sit though ten minute of closing credits to see the last 2 minutes ending of the movie that confuses everyone more lol.

I want to see the equalizer 2 and the newest Jurassic Park looked interesting.

Animated movie “ Batman Ninja “ I purchased lol it was actually awesome !! Totally far fetched fantasy but hey that’s why I love movies to escape reality . The joker essentially takes bunch of Gotham including batman to feudal Japan . Now as expert Japanese bujutsu historian / practitioner ( as well as many Filipino , Indonesian ,Korean , Chinese and other aisian combat methods) joker was shogun of ancient clan and Batman was supposedly part of this ancient ninja clan prophecy - so basically the conflict / movie is set in feudal Japan Batman dons armor and a katana ( samurai sword ) though back in feudal times the term samurai really didn’t exist - bushi was loosely used to define soldier serving a lord / shogun . Now I usually hate martial art movies despite my lifetime if study - however just was very entertained- plus the artwork was detailed like a comic book not like cartoon . Since child always loved Batman so this maybe was more enjoyable to me for that reason lol

Winchester- haunting horror movie enjoyed it . 

Netflix :
The titan sci-fi was pretty cool engineered human being to survive on far away planet due to earths extinction I loved it 


Omg Jared Leto started in “ the outsider “ an American in war time became a Japanese Yakuza if you love mafia type movies this was awesome 

.... to be cont


----------



## K1

striffe said:


> A quiet place looks good so that is on my list to watch. There are not many good horror films these days.





ketsugo said:


> Watched a quiet place was really bizarre I honestly didn’t get it but I watched the whole movie .



Went and watched this with my wife...Best part was we had the ENTIRE theater to ourselves! Pretty good movie...Could have had a little more backstory to it, which would have filled in any plot gaps.



ketsugo said:


> Saw new avengers movie another good but confusing ending plus you have to sit though ten minute of closing credits to see the last 2 minutes ending of the movie that confuses everyone more lol.



Saw this one...Not a big fan of the Marvel movies but liked it (thought they did a good job Thanos)! I would say for me it was #2 behind GOTG and before Thor: Ragnorok...GOTG2 was good but never really got into any of the other Marvel movies?!



ketsugo said:


> Animated movie “ Batman Ninja “ I purchased lol it was actually awesome !!



Actually saw this trailer a couple times come by...Was always a fan of the genre like Ninja Scroll, Ninja Resurrection and Basilisk (shit even Afro Samurai followed the core pretty well!)...This Batman looks a lot like those in a way, or at least made me sad that they never came through with a Ninja Scroll 2 after that horrible series that pushed out years later


----------



## Durro

I hope Solo is good. If you are a Star Wars fan it will be. Can’t wait!


----------



## K1

Shit forgot why I came into this thread yesterday 

Went and saw Deadpool 2 yesterday, good movie...Liked the first one better, this one had even more comedy to it if that's possible lol...Brolin made a good Cable!


----------



## ketsugo

Anihilation with Natalie Portman good sci fi - weird phenomenon changing dna in area on earth government secret she’s part of special team to investigate. Pretty cool


----------



## Marshall

Thought this was a pretty good newer low budget slasher/horror flick:


All Through the House - SLASHER HORROR TRAILER - YouTube







What are some other low budget, indy, netflix/syfy type slasher/horror flicks around worth watching?


----------



## ketsugo

Marshall said:


> Thought this was a pretty good newer low budget slasher/horror flick:
> 
> 
> 
> All Through the House - SLASHER HORROR TRAILER - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> What are some other low budget, indy, netflix/syfy type slasher/horror flicks around worth watching?





Netflix check Titan , Winchester...


----------



## Nattydread

Just saw Deadpool 2. Thought it wasn’t gonna live up to the first one but wow was I wrong great flic. Saw it on kodi


----------



## Sully

Nattydread said:


> Just saw Deadpool 2. Thought it wasn’t gonna live up to the first one but wow was I wrong great flic. Saw it on kodi



I liked it too. Might actually have been better than the first one.


----------



## ketsugo

Really ? I’ll check it . 
Anyone into old flicks ?
Crazy now everyone seen wizard of oz lol but first time yesterday saw , like the “wiz” with Richard Pryor as the wiz in the emerald hotel lol, Diana Ross as Dorothy , scarecrow was Michael Jackson and nipsy russel the Tin man. Yeah I actually watched entire movie - of course always loved Diana Ross . Not sure played lion - but instead of Kansas they were in like the ghetto and sweat shop . 
I moved Xfinity upgraded my cable supposedly the fastest internet actually happy - while they installed I had video on my other TV old 1950s / 60s show “the Virginian “ the first all color weekly tv 90 minutes serial ever . Western. Seriously check it out western fans great - the cable guys stayed to watch lol


----------



## Duluxx

ketsugo said:


> Avengers infinity watched in my kodi - damn wtf sort of ending ??  Oh beware there’s 2 minutes of movie AFTER the ten minutes of credits that confuses even more ....





Just watched it over the weekend. My friend said nick fury text captain marvel at the end. I guess she is the strongest marvel character. He sent me this pic. Looks like a B movie flyer.


----------



## Nattydread

Grew up on westerns. Love them. Can spend a whole day watching





ketsugo said:


> Really ? I’ll check it .
> Anyone into old flicks ?
> Crazy now everyone seen wizard of oz lol but first time yesterday saw , like the “wiz” with Richard Pryor as the wiz in the emerald hotel lol, Diana Ross as Dorothy , scarecrow was Michael Jackson and nipsy russel the Tin man. Yeah I actually watched entire movie - of course always loved Diana Ross . Not sure played lion - but instead of Kansas they were in like the ghetto and sweat shop .
> I moved Xfinity upgraded my cable supposedly the fastest internet actually happy - while they installed I had video on my other TV old 1950s / 60s show “the Virginian “ the first all color weekly tv 90 minutes serial ever . Western. Seriously check it out western fans great - the cable guys stayed to watch lol


----------



## AnaSCI

Marshall said:


> What are some other low budget, indy, netflix/syfy type slasher/horror flicks around worth watching?



I'm a huge fan of the genre!
Have not seen one that was even 'low-budget' in a long time, they're more like 'no-budget' now


----------



## ketsugo

AnaSCI said:


> I'm a huge fan of the genre!
> 
> Have not seen one that was even 'low-budget' in a long time, they're more like 'no-budget' now





What’s your favorite all time horror ?
Mine the exorcist I got the box set lol 
Slasher - nightmare on elm


----------



## ketsugo

Nattydread said:


> Grew up on westerns. Love them. Can spend a whole day watching





Me too the old 50s Randolph Scott , Joel Mcrea, our course John Wayne and little later Clint Eastwood 

This week I believe Clint Walker of Cheyenne passed 91 he was 6’7” had naturally wide barn door shoulders unusually built for that period in time lol . They don’t make movies like that no more .


----------



## Nattydread

No they don’t. Gonna check out a new show on paramount channel. Think it’s called Yosemite... has Kevin Costner and looks like a modern day western show.


----------



## AnaSCI

Nattydread said:


> No they don’t. Gonna check out a new show on paramount channel. Think it’s called Yosemite... has Kevin Costner and looks like a modern day western show.



I like Costner in the Western and Western Style movies he's played in => Hatfields and Macoys, The Postman, Wyatt Earp, Silverado, all good movies!


----------



## Nattydread

Yeah he fits that era really good.

Just looked up name of show he coming out in. It’s called Yellowstone not Yosemite. 
Either way it looks like it’s gonna be good


----------



## armada

Nattydread said:


> Just saw Deadpool 2. Thought it wasn’t gonna live up to the first one but wow was I wrong great flic. Saw it on kodi



How does Kodi work? Can you watch free movies with it?


----------



## Viking

AnaSCI said:


> I like Costner in the Western and Western Style movies he's played in => Hatfields and Macoys, The Postman, Wyatt Earp, Silverado, all good movies!



I feel the same so plan to start watching Yellowstone when I can.


----------



## graceinc

armada said:


> How does Kodi work? Can you watch free movies with it?



Well for Kodi you need to install repositories. I would like to refer you to a couple of guides on How to install Kodi?. Mostly it is installed on Firestick. 
Tomsguide has done amazing job providing steps for installation. 

Moreover, Kodi works on repositories, but it is highly probable that after using the repositories some of the channels might be geo-restricted. And if that is the scenario you can use a VPN service to access those Geo-restricted channels. For that I would refer the Best VPN for Kodi. 

As for the topic I watched Mission Impossible: FALLOUT. When will Tom Cruise get Old. :love1:


----------



## K1

Den of Thieves with Gerald Butler...Pretty good movie!


----------



## K1

John Wick Chapter 3 Official Trailer 2019 HD - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ

Just watched Avengers Infinity War and really liked it. The end was a trip, but I understand why it ended that way since they are having a part 2. 

Yea, it looked like Nick Fury texted Captain Marvel on his phone. I can't wait until part 2!!!


----------



## striffe

I still haven't seen Infinity War but will do soon. I agree about the low budget horrors. Everyone I have put on this year has been terrible. I don't even think they had a $1000 budget for some of them  I saw Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom and was disappointed. Its not bad but I thought it would be better.


----------



## graceinc

Hello everyone, what are your plans to watch the 70th Emmy Awards upcoming Monday the 17th. Just annoyed why they scheduled it for a Monday Night.


----------



## weltweite

Only the Brave - Firefighter movie (true story of a Hot Shot team). 8.5/10 in my opinion

Red Sparrow - Suspect some of the details are how things went down during the Cold War in Russia.


----------



## Nyoco

weltweite said:


> Only the Brave - Firefighter movie (true story of a Hot Shot team). 8.5/10 in my opinion
> 
> Red Sparrow - Suspect some of the details are how things went down during the Cold War in Russia.



I found Red Sparrow to be average, you´re much better off watching "The Americans" for a taste of the same thing.


----------



## emmaprice

This is another Blog to find the Best VPN for Kodi that you should must read before making a choice.


----------



## zhang88

Netflix has been the champ so far. I find the best movies nowhere but on Netflix. If you want to access Netflix in any country, you can do it with the help of this guide.


----------



## Viking

The new joker movie looks like it will be awesome.


JOKER Official Trailer (2019)  Joaquin Phoenix, DC Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## Viking

I saw the new Child's Play and it was bad. Has anyone seen Toy Story 4 or Godzilla? I am waiting for a good copy of Godzilla to come online.


----------



## prototype5

graceinc said:


> Well for Kodi you need to install repositories. I would like to refer you to a couple of guides on How to install Kodi?. Mostly it is installed on Firestick.
> Tomsguide has done amazing job providing steps for installation.
> 
> Moreover, Kodi works on repositories, but it is highly probable that after using the repositories some of the channels might be geo-restricted. And if that is the scenario you can use a VPN service to access those Geo-restricted channels. For that I would refer the Best VPN for Kodi.
> 
> 
> As for the topic I watched Mission Impossible: FALLOUT. When will Tom Cruise get Old. :love1:



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Victory

The Joker looks good. The best movie I have seen recently was John Wick 3. I think it's the best out of the 3.


----------



## prototype5

Victory said:


> The Joker looks good. The best movie I have seen recently was John Wick 3. I think it's the best out of the 3.



yeah it was alot more vivid then the other two.   that knife fight seen was pretty badass.


----------



## striffe

I enjoyed John Wick 3 as well. Definitely the best one and the fights scenes were epic. The Lion King is next for me.


----------



## AGGRO

I watched Godzilla recently. Not impressed. The fight scenes were great but the human parts were very boring and I almost turned it off before it finished.


----------



## Viking

AGGRO said:


> I watched Godzilla recently. Not impressed. The fight scenes were great but the human parts were very boring and I almost turned it off before it finished.



I was also disappointed especially after a long wait to see it. It was ok but lacked any real excitement. I also heard Toy Story is a disappointment as well.


----------



## somedeafguy

The Liability on HBO GO was pretty decent. I usually fall sleep during the movie but i didnt at this time.


----------



## Viking

I saw Annabelle 3 last night. Started good but got very slow and was another disappointment. There aren't many good new horror films.


----------



## ProFIT

Rambo and It 2 are on my to watch list. Every movie I have seen recently has been a disappointment.


----------



## Victory

ProFIT said:


> Rambo and It 2 are on my to watch list. Every movie I have seen recently has been a disappointment.



Rambo looks great. John Wick 3 is still the best movie I have seen over the last few months.


----------



## Viking

Finally seeing Joker tonight and can't wait! The new Xmen was the worst one by far. I can't say I wasn't warned by the reviews though. I had hoped it would be better.


----------



## striffe

Eli was decent.


----------



## AGGRO

striffe said:


> Eli was decent.



I see that's a horror. Gonna check it out now.


----------



## striffe

The Joker was great. I can understand why some don't like it but it's fascinating to watch. Oscar winning performance.


----------



## AnaSCI

striffe said:


> Eli was decent.



Ending has received bad reviews.
I predicted it with about 45 minutes left.


----------



## striffe

AnaSCI said:


> Ending has received bad reviews.
> I predicted it with about 45 minutes left.



What did you think of the overall movie? If the ending was good I would have rated the movie better so I tend to agree with the bad reviews. It started great and overall was decent. As someone else posted horror movies these days are usually a disappointment and this one was decent for me.


----------



## Victory

Has anyone seen Official Secrets? Dark Fate and Zombieland are next for me.


----------



## AnaSCI

striffe said:


> What did you think of the overall movie? If the ending was good I would have rated the movie better so I tend to agree with the bad reviews. It started great and overall was decent. As someone else posted horror movies these days are usually a disappointment and this one was decent for me.



Overall movie was good.
I didn't even mind the twist about the boy.
Just the way they ended it was poorly done.



Victory said:


> Has anyone seen Official Secrets? Dark Fate and Zombieland are next for me.



I saw Zombieland 2.
Thought it was too cheesy.
Enjoyed the first one.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Been binge watching Vikings....fukking badass! Just finished the halfway mark in episodes for season 4. Gonna watch the rest of the 4, and then season 5, before the final 6th season starts in December. 

This might be my favorite show of all time....

I remember when it first came out, I was excited for it, but something happened and I missed the first couple episodes, then season, and after that, I didn't want to start on a later season. Amazon prime has them , so hence the catching up. 

Figures i'd catch up when they are coming into the final season


----------



## AGGRO

striffe said:


> What did you think of the overall movie? If the ending was good I would have rated the movie better so I tend to agree with the bad reviews. It started great and overall was decent. As someone else posted horror movies these days are usually a disappointment and this one was decent for me.



I saw it and 100% agree. Good movie.


----------



## AnaSCI

Watched Doctor Sleep, didn't like it.
Thought they should have at the very least bought Jack back to reprise his role at the end.


----------



## Elvia1023

AnaSCI said:


> Watched Doctor Sleep, didn't like it.
> Thought they should have at the very least bought Jack back to reprise his role at the end.



I was just going to post the trailer then I read your post. Looks a bit weird. I might as well still post it. The reviews on 2 big sites are 7.6 and 7.7/10. I won't go the cinema to see it but if it comes online will probably watch it sometime.


STEPHEN KING'S DOCTOR SLEEP - Official Teaser Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI

I watched it online.
The overall movie wasn't bad, different, but not bad.
I'm a fan of Jack Nicholson, so maybe them using someone else to portray his role is what didn't sit well with me?


----------



## Giygas

AnaSCI said:


> Overall movie was good.
> I didn't even mind the twist about the boy.
> Just the way they ended it was poorly done.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Zombieland 2.
> Thought it was too cheesy.
> Enjoyed the first one.



Damn, thats disappointing. I love the first Zombieland. It's one of those movies I can always watch if I catch it on TV.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Zombieland 1 is a fukking classic, I love that movie. It had a good overall feel to it...crazy zombies, just enough (but not too much) cheesiness, comedy, and cool spots of traveling. I'll checkm out the second one on demand or when it comes out on the free movies, lol.


----------



## BigBob

MR. BMJ said:


> Zombieland 1 is a fukking classic, I love that movie. It had a good overall feel to it...crazy zombies, just enough (but not too much) cheesiness, comedy, and cool spots of traveling. I'll checkm out the second one on demand or when it comes out on the free movies, lol.



I watched the 2nd one a few days ago. I liked it. I laughed my ass off....


----------



## Thermo

For those Netflix watchers, I watched 6-Underground last night. Michael Bay Directing, Ryan Reynolds being Ryan Reynolds, no big Studio to curtail what they wanted on film.  I liked it, Loud, Violence, Heights, Attitude.


----------



## Elvia1023

I really like crime and murder (and murder mystery) films especially with serial killers. Recently I watched Zodiac and Seven again and both are good. Silence of the Lambs is obviously a classic as I have seen that recently as well. I noticed Murder Mystery on Netflix and because it had Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston in and was also a comedy I left it. Anyway last night I decided to put it on thinking I will probably turn it off but I found it great. It's silly in parts which is to be expected but it's also a genuine murder mystery and very entertaining. 


MURDER MYSTERY Trailer (2019) Netflix - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023

Last night I watched Dracula Untold. After reading the reviews I was very surprised how good the movie actually is. Luke Evans was great in the lead role. He was in the other movie I posted about above and whilst I was watching Dracula I was thinking are they the same person. I only knew his name after googling to see if they were the same person. Definitely recommended especially if you like vampire and/or war films.


----------



## Finephysique

I just watched let’s go to prison on Netflix very old movie but I found it so funny


----------



## Finephysique

Zombie land double tap is one of the worst movies ever, I only watched half of it as it was so bad I couldn’t finish it and I will watch just about anything at the minute.


----------



## AGGRO

TOP UPCOMING ACTION MOVIES 2020 (Trailers) - YouTube


----------



## Concreteguy

*Movies? How about a series?*

I have been watching an incredible series call "Billions". I'm a total addict and cant wait to get home at night just to hammer a few episodes down. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Finephysique

Queen of the South is the best show I have watched in ages.


----------



## SURGE

Finephysique said:


> Queen of the South is the best show I have watched in ages.



Series 4 was great but I regret binge watching it as I have nothing to look forward to for awhile!


----------



## Finephysique

SURGE said:


> Series 4 was great but I regret binge watching it as I have nothing to look forward to for awhile!



Happens me with every good show jus5 can’t be patient. Snow piercer on Netflix seems good so far and the6 are only giving an episode a week so can’t binge watch.


----------



## Elvia1023

I done the same with Queen of the South. I watched all of season 4 in 2 days. I agree it's one of the best and I wish there was more to see. Probably a good thing there isn't as I become so unproductive when watching something good like that


----------



## AGGRO

Elvia1023 said:


> Last night I watched Dracula Untold. After reading the reviews I was very surprised how good the movie actually is. Luke Evans was great in the lead role. He was in the other movie I posted about above and whilst I was watching Dracula I was thinking are they the same person. I only knew his name after googling to see if they were the same person. Definitely recommended especially if you like vampire and/or war films.



I like vampire films and this was a great one!


----------



## Finephysique

I have been watching a show called emergence I am not sure if I like it yet but there are so few new things to watch that I’m sticking with it.


----------



## Victory

Dark on Netflix is pretty good.


----------



## AGGRO

Extraction was ok. I ended up trying Dark but turned it off in the end. I am not sure what to put on next. Any suggestions?


----------



## Finephysique

I didn’t like dark as it’s dubbed.

Tried altered carbon it got boring very quick. 

Snow piercer is still my recommendation of the month.


----------



## AGGRO

There aren't many good movies now so I have started watching Vikings again.


----------



## Jonny

Project power /Netflix


----------



## ASHOP

I dont have a lot of spare time to watch a full movie so I have been watching some classic sitcoms like Barny Miller, Alice, Three's Company


----------



## The Grim Repper

Dead to Me on Netflix was great. Can't wait for season 3.


----------



## ASHOP

A series I watched last year that I hope has a season 3 is Myans M.C.
Apparently season 3 has been delayed due to COVID 19 but we will see.....


----------



## Elvia1023

THE BATMAN – Main Trailer - YouTube


----------

